
Ask HN: How do you find stories you care about on the web? - mmeister
Hey HN! How do you find stories you care about on the web? Everyday, I have a few go-to sites that I use but usually only find a couple stories I&#x27;m really interested in...Extending this circle of sites is difficult as well with 1000&#x27;s of news&#x2F;media options (e.g. Vice, NPR, Gizmodo, HBR, CNN, Medium...the list goes on forever) which site to try out and then I have to take the time to find stuff I care about on those sites. Furthermore, this is complicated by each site organizing content such that it&#x27;s easier to see what they want you to see vs what might interest you (agendas). I&#x27;ve come to realize that it&#x27;s really difficult to find great stories on a daily basis so thought what if people could share any story they found on the web (from anywhere!) and have this content in one place, then instead of organizations deciding what we see, the community gets to decide that. I put together a simple site to see if people are interested in sharing stories they find on the web and also in discovering interesting content and wanted to see what you all thought? Please all criticism is welcome.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lumn.io<p>This is a work in progress. I&#x27;d love to see some of the interesting stuff you all read. If you have any feedback&#x2F;comments, feel free to email me at mark@lumn.io
======
oblib
Cool site!!!

I like the concept and you've done a nice job implementing it.

